# what wrong with this pic, or look before you......



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i have been sailing in tropics now for a couple of years and in mexico for 3 years now. i have had pleasant uninvited guests on my boat-- gekkos rock--wonderful guests-one doesnt even mind the poop...skeeter eater swallows on my bow ... 
coatimundis are interesting--quiet, stinky , want garbage without bug spray in it......make a thump when landing on your deck.....
even a young iguana one evening ....

last night we had a freshening breeze which kinda caught one of my tarps to flapping and one line slapping--not normal=-so i went out to investigate.... readjusted tarps for higher winds, tied lower on the stanchions, closer to deck so as to catch no air, went all around my boat to chek everything. 
this morning i went on same rounds and decided to readjust one of my port midship lines--was hanging in water, and that isnt necessarily a good thing in tropical waters. so i start to ready lines for readjustment when i hear a loud hiss and see a ok, imagonnagetyooo face coming at my paws fangs first....ok......you can have this rope..i have more.....so i went around the loong way and got my camera and took some pix--he wasnt gonna go anywhere--he was happy in my lines,prolly tired from swimming in a storm last night......
then i used my radio and called marina management for extrication of critter from my deck please...
6 grown men arrived. we couldnt find snakee..omg...searched well--didnt find the bastid.... men leave, we all happy .... i bring bubba outdoors fro a bit, tie his leash and go to finish what i started before that mayhem began.....ok handling the 7/8 3 strand on the horns of my midships horned hawse---HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSholyshiteok, i am not ready for this yet......went to get my gaffs with as long handles as possible----push the bastid some...hoh .he mad now....put the rope in his face to get him to bite so i can lift his snakeass up over the bulwarks and overboard. uncooperative bastid wouldnt hold on.....lol..he seems to be a hit and run kinda killer..ok..and nyaah ye misssed me 'nakey--here is this-----more rope--nope not a chance... total 7 strikes at me not the rope, and i decided this snake was ready for the seguridades again--so i went to find them --didnt find em but i found some he men from the fishing cooperativa...we went to check the deal out.....lol..when i got back the visitor had gotten hidden under my solar panel out of the sun.

(yes i have pix...rodlmao...but only of the snake...snakee was kinda cute.)
so we searched yet again for nakee--found him so they could see him, and discuss it an d laugh and snerk----
they called the seguridad yet again as they were askeereded of the damnable thing--i was just pissed off at it and didnt want it to die--so....they--now is 2 cooperativa dudes and 2 seguridades, called in the maintenance man--he had a stick with forked end and got the lil guy and let the snakee wind itself around the forked end and held it way far away from his bod as he walked to the oficina de seguridades......

h0w many big strong mans does it take to rid a formosa 41 of a tiny poison? snake..

btw--dont forget to look at your lines before you find stuf f hiding in there---surprises are not always good










any one know what kinda snake it is--his face is like a dragon face and his markings are kinda cool but i cannot find him in references...please advise. head from above looks like a triangle of sorts with his fat round cheeks.....


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Yikes!! One snake in three years is one too many. You are tougher than me, I'd be up the mast


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

eeeeekkk!!!!


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

With all those lines, snakey thought he'd found himself a harem.

#8, Mexican Jumping Viper?
10 Lesser-Known Venomous Snakes - Listverse


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a baby Boa Constrictor!










Not poisonous. Keep it as a pet, it will keep the mice and rats off your boat! Just make sure the snake and the kitty cat are friends.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

except for his coloring he looks like the hognose pitviper--in this collection--but coloring is off..... must be killing cousins...

he is not a baby boa constrictor--wrong head... boas donot have fat cheeks....but i wish , as they arent gonna ded me...no poison checks in a boa..and coloring is different--mine had diamonds with 3 color stripes inside that diamond and a head like a dragon

and he is tiny and potent.....is a mexican native


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty sure it's a Boa. The coloring and markings are typical and the head looks exactly like Boas that I've seen (just smaller). Facial markings (cheeks) and the patterns and colors on the body are exactly like the picture I posted, and that is a Boa. They are indigenous to Central America.

Here's a close up of a Boa's head, looks exactly like yours:










Look at the stripey kind of thing running down the top of the head toward the snout. The dark and light bands behind the eyes, and the dark area between the eye and the nostril. Exactly like your little guy.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

All the same, not a good thing to keep around when they grow up. There is a family in Canada that can attest to that. 5yo and 7yo boys this August.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

ardoin said:


> All the same, not a good thing to keep around when they grow up. There is a family in Canada that can attest to that. 5yo and 7yo boys this August.


I've seen people who have them as pets carrying them around on their shoulders but I think I'll just stick with a dog. And yeah, not a great choice if you have small children or pets around.


----------



## antifiat (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow. Gotta say that something like that would scare the Beelzebub outta me. Glad you discovered it and didn't accidentally try to rig it.


----------



## krazzz (Jul 17, 2013)

It is without a doubt a boa. Can't see enough of him to tell what kind but he is a young boa. I have over 20 snakes and 4 of them are boas. They are completely harmless so be nice to him. The little ones may bite a little but they don't hurt too bad.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

For safety snake, you should really tie a 41' with a 5/8" thick snake ... This is a 1/2".


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it's native to Taiwan, and it now feels at home.  

Why not let it bite you? If it's a boa, you'll be fine. If it's a Taipan, then well.... you'll know....

MedSailor


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

This might be helpful info: Rio Bravo Reptiles: Mexican Boas


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Recipe

1 snake, obtained from a trusted source or familiar environment; avoid the risk of eating a snake that has eaten a poisoned rodent
1 box of cornbread mix
1/2 c egg whites
Splash black pepper
1/2" oil (depends on pan size)

Refrigerate the carcass as soon as possible. It can also be frozen. The meat's integrity remains intact, and the coloration of the skin is unaffected.

2 Skin the snake. Cut off the head, strip off the skin, and remove the guts of the dead snake.

3 Rinse the meat, and cut it into pieces with a sharp knife or poultry shears.Rinse the meat, and cut it into pieces with a sharp knife or poultry shears. Make the cuts between and at the same angle as the ribs to avoid cutting the ribs. If the ribs are severed, they may be difficult to remove from the meat after it is cooked. Some people prefer to soak the ready-to-cook snake pieces in saltwater for a day or two to remove any remaining blood or "gaminess" from the meat.

4 Dip the segments in a bit of egg white (milk would also do) before dredging them in a pepper and sweet cornmeal mix (or cornbread mix with some extra black pepper).
Shake off the excess.

5 Heat about 3/4" (2cm) of canola, vegetable, or peanut oil in a heavy frying pan until quite hot. Add the snake pieces one at a time to avoid from dropping the temperature in the pan too quickly. Use tongs to keep your fingers away from the sizzling hot oil, watch for dangerous splatters, and use a screen if necessary to prevent a mess. Turn the snake pieces just as the batter begins to turn golden - by the time it starts to brown the snake will be overcooked. There's not much meat on the bones, and the muscles are thin and lean.

6 Drain and cool.Drain and cool. Remove the snake pieces before they're quite done - they'll continue to cook after removal from the pan - and set them on paper towels to drain and cool.

7 Serve your fried snake bits warm, and provide napkins - this is finger food, unless its a BOA!!

8 Eat the snake meat. There should be a line of muscle along either side of the spine; this is the thickest piece of meat on the snake's body. The ribs are quite firmly attached to the spine, so scrape your teeth over them firmly to remove the rest of the meat from the ribs.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for that, now I will NEVER be able to sleep on my boat! (I have snakephobia).


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

boa would be great--i would allow a boa to hang...this buster had fat bulbous cheeks and TEETH and HISSSSSSSSSSSED and woulot bite the rope i wanted it to bite so i could put him off sweetly into ocean....sukker climbed my lines and had audacity to hang out without even bringing beer....or something i could drink while he drank the beer.... jeeeez, alreddy....cute lil viper----but i think i dont know what it was---had fat cheeks and triangular head...definitely a triangular head--i got to look at it closely...as it tried to bite me 7 times while i tried to catch it on a rope--aimed at me not rope.silly snakee--that is how ye piss off a zee ...lol....


is ok, first---i have been on board since 1990 and this is first ever snakee on board. i know there will be others--i need a looooong stick with forked end. lol


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

From the Rio Bravo site, linked above:
"For evolutionary reasons we will likely never understand practically all boas from Mexico will at some time display a startling and imposing defensive behaviour. This display consists of a tightening and bowing of the body, rearing and/or flattening of the head and coiling or writhing of the tail. If these warning signs are ignored the boa will usually take in a body-full of air and emit a loud hissing sound from the epi-glottis equal to the very best any bullsnake or pinesnake can deliver. If this performance still fails to make the threat go away, they will strike."


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Z,
We had a baby Boa as a pet for years. We called her "Alice" after Alice Cooper.
She looked just like in your photos. She didn't mind being handled and your friend was probably just admiring all the lines on your boat.
Alice grew from < 2' to > 6' and finally escaped her cage but found a home inside my mom's baby grand piano. The piano technician had a blast one afternoon extracting Alice.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

CalebD said:


> Z,
> We had a baby Boa as a pet for years. We called her "Alice" after Alice Cooper.
> ...


Alice?

Alice?

Who the **** is Alice? 

MedSailor


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Orvie was a 12 ft python. Much like a Boa. Orvie had a really bad attitude, little bitty teeth that would leave a ring of blood spots on your arm. Big constrictors over 10 ft should not be handled alone. They are good at getting rid of rodents.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

I could be wrong on this but I believe when wrapping a snake around a cleat the head is supposed to end up UNDER the tail (easy to remember: the bitter, not the biter) end.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

That is most certainly a boa, likely colombian or maybe red tail. I am pretty sure on this as I have raised and owned them for years. The markings are all correct. 

Oh, and the whole dog vs snake vs cat thing is not worth even arguing. Had them all, they are all expensive, dangerous and shouldn't be kept by people with any sense. But we all have pets anyway.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i was gonna adjust him and cleat him in--but i see he was already self cleated so i didnt have to do that,,,whew....


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that it's a Boa. It looks just like my Columbian Red Tail.


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

All the same, not a good thing to keep around when they grow up. There is a family in Canada that can attest to that. 5yo and 7yo boys this August. 

is ardoin talking about the snake or the boys?????


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Dfok said:


> I could be wrong on this but I believe when wrapping a snake around a cleat the head is supposed to end up UNDER the tail (easy to remember: the bitter, not the biter) end.


Yea, but who is going to lick them to see which end tastes bitter? 

I have always loved seeing snakes in the wild, and we have our share on my property, mostly Black Snakes, Garters with the occasional Water Snakes (actually quite aggressive) and some Eastern Rattlers. But have no interest in having them as pets. I like to hold and feed them but would not keep one myself.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

If you can get him to tie himself to the cleat with an official cleat hitch that could make you some money on utube.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

he was tied to cleat with a cleat hitch... he was just under my lines i needed to adjust for stormy weather...lol

not gonna be a pet to mt boat--i have a cat....

we had garter snakes and other stuff as pets when we were kids--i have a cat now.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

wannabsailor said:


> All the same, not a good thing to keep around when they grow up. There is a family in Canada that can attest to that. 5yo and 7yo boys this August.
> 
> is ardoin talking about the snake or the boys?????


 Python that killed boys was house pet | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

Boa Constrictor. I think they look really neat but they're not very interactive as a pet and some of them don't domesticate very well and bite. When they're small the bite isn't very bad, like a bunch of small pin pricks, but I have other things I'd rather deal with.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i would rather deal with other things also--like readjusting my lines without the bite of boa---it only took 4 he man security guys standing around snerking while one flaco maintenance man removed it with a forked stick..lol was rather humerous to watch.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Dfok said:


> I could be wrong on this but I believe when wrapping a snake around a cleat the head is supposed to end up UNDER the tail (easy to remember: the bitter, not the biter) end.


This is comedy gold, people.


----------

